# Compose



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Lets all compose a story about composers. Each addition has to be of five words, lets see where this takes us...

Once upon a time Beethoven........


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

... was spelunking in Poland when...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

He encountered a polish pianist


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

named Czywycsky Szymlyck. They talked


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

About why music has become


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

so stale and dreadfully rule-bound


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Chopin replied : we need some ...


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

bunnies on piano while we


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

contemplate which carrots to feed


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Wagner. Meanwhile in New Zealand,


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Clara Schumann got lost in...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

the mountains, but Brahms appeared


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Dismayed to see Robert S.! The three ran right into *Glazunov....*


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Who at that moment was


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Having a drink with Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Dismayed to see Robert S.! The three ran right into *Glazunov....*


You broke the 5-word rule, but you used Glazunov so it's all good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Having a drink with Tchaikovsky.


"How is life?" Glazunov asked.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesomer then Awesome, wow its


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Great to see Rachmaninov still....


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Munching on some russian green


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

eggs and ham with vodka.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

"Duly noted," said Glazunov, tunefully.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

After he finished his vodka,


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

"Oh no!" exclaimed Tchaikovsky, "It's..."


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The holy ghost of Elgar!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The spook, with necromantic strength,


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Dragged them into a cave....


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Which was full of ugly


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

sopranos who all wanted to


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

sing "Casta Diva" and were


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

all a quarter tone flat.

PSCelloman: Cheater...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

and sharp geometrically opposed bunch


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Of violists craved to run...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

so fast that their bows


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Would bring antagonist Mendelssohn to...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

refuse to compose the wedding


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

song from Lohengrin. "Why do


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

these weddings suck big time


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

When I'M NOT WRITING THEM?!?!?!???


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

but you sure dine in


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

style," said Tchaikovsky. "Yes, it's


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

good russian bubbka, a little


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Better than Beethoven's atrocious cacophony...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Glazunov replied. "Whashat?" asked Tchaikovosky,


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Its a cosmic eruption with


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Spanish-Hungarian overtones in the


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Georgian city of Tbilisi where


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Grieg granted great gelatin gorillas


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

to hunt trolls in the


----------

